# Looking for a couple of players in the West 'Burbs of Chicago (Elmhurst/Villa Park)



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 28, 2006)

Our Sunday gaming group (every other Sunday, noon-sevenish) is looking for a couple of new players.  We lost one to Denver (bye, Dinkeldog!) and are down to DM (me) and three players.  

We're currently playing in a home brew setting of my own devising (check out www.crystalmarch.com for further details), with 8th level PC's.  We will probably be switching over to the Age of Worms Adventure path in early 2007 (man, that's a lot closer than it sounds like it should be).

We're thirty-ish to early forty-ish professionals, experienced gamers (not merely D&D) and are looking for someone who can fit in that mold.  Not super-serious roleplayers, but not hack-n-slash, either.  We play in Villa Park, near Ardmore and St. Charles Road.  There are cats in the house, but minimal cat hair - just in case you've got allergies.

We're looking for at least one, ideally two players.  If you have any questions, please ask!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 3, 2006)

<bump?>


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 10, 2006)

Boy, are all the chicago-area gamers in the city or northside?

(Oh, this is just a bump from one of KC's players who's also the Villa Park host.) 

If people are interested in playing but hesitant about joining in when one campaign is winding down, at least let us know. A "guest shot" character can still be fun, and then you'll already know us when we start a new campaign.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 11, 2006)

If you forward me your e-mail at joegkushner at yahoo dot com, I'll pass along your summary to some others I know who don't mind a drive. Might be able to make some acquantices that way but no promises of course.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 12, 2006)

Email sent!

By the way, Sir Brennen is the one who will be running the Age of Worms game that we will be starting early in the new year.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 29, 2006)

Still lookin'

<bump>


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 16, 2006)

:bump:

Have a player for the current campaign, but still looking for upcoming Age of Worms...


----------

